# How do you remove the ECM fuse in a 200SX????????????



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I can't seem to find where the fuse is for the ECM... am i just looking over this or is there no fuse for the ECM? i also checked the repair manual (Haynes) and they don't list anything about any ECM fuse. someone help me!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

The ECM?... you mean the ECU?... theres 2 places to check.. next to the battery, inside the engine bay, its to the left of it.. Or, you can check right above the Pop engine pull lever... that cover lifts off, and it may be in there.. actually, im going to go look right now.. ill post as soon as i check


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Nope, im sorry, i couldnt find an ECM fuse.. all i can think of for an ECM problem is the Electronic Control Maulfunction.. which means a sensor somewhere blew.. but. im sorry, i coudlnt find a fuse


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

didnt know it had a fuse?????????


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Wish my car had Electronic Countermeasures(ECM) -- then I wouldn't get speeding tickets anymore...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

why do u need to pull the fuse?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*pulling ecm fuse...*

I was told that if you follow a certain procedure that includes taking out the ECM fuse (if it even exists), you can reset the computer into achieving the best possible gas mileage after a high-performance modification. i dont have the instructions with me right now... i left them in my car. but if someone helps me find out how to remove the ECM fuse (if it exists), then i could post the instructions on this forum....


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

no.. just reset it go to the coputer undo the 4 bolts tur the screw in the back for 2 secs the turn it back......buy a service manual it willshow you how to do it and will give you error codes


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here are the instructions, and the error codes. 
http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?


----------

